# Anyone ever been to Sabatier outlet in South Carolina?



## alterwisser (Dec 28, 2016)

Just drove by a sign on Route 17 ... had no clue. Stopping in Beaufort now and considering a slight detour to check out the place before heading down to Savannah.

Worth it?


----------



## chinacats (Dec 28, 2016)

Never been but always been interested. Stop by and give us the scoop! 

If you do stop in, my understanding is that K-Sab was coming up with a knife without a fingerguard with a higher hrc...love to know more. Is it carbon? Does it have same sweet profile?


----------



## bennyprofane (Dec 28, 2016)

You're not talking about this one: http://www.sabatier-shop.com/2460-200---8-generations-cooking-knife-10-in---200-range.html 

The profile of this one is a little different, more geared towards rocking, I read in a review.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 28, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> You're not talking about this one: http://www.sabatier-shop.com/2460-200---8-generations-cooking-knife-10-in---200-range.html
> 
> The profile of this one is a little different, more geared towards rocking, I read in a review.



Yeah, that's probably it...had only heard rumors but I feel it's a good sign they're paying some attention to what people want.


----------

